# underground downspout extensions blocked



## ibgyahoo (Jun 7, 2009)

I have an underground downspout extension that going underground probably a 100'. Today I disconnected a downspout from this extension and I saw that all this extension is completely blocked by like dirt with plant roots. I tried to clean it by hands and by plumber cable but not much luck. Are there any suggestion what is a best way to clean this extension?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Use a plumbers snake with hooks on the end. You will need to repeatedly insert and remove to bring the material out bit by bit. Or you could dig it up and replace the pipe if it is not buired too deep.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Where is it blocked?

I used a hose to jet dirt out of one


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Second the use of water and a hose. You can also get a nozzle that has a jet like stream for under $10.00 to go on the hose. 
Pushing the jet stream in from the top will cut a hole through the clog. It might take some time, but it should work. If you hit a hard spot, send in the plumbing snake to loosen up that area, then continue with the hose. After you get to the end of the clog, pull the nozzle back a foot or so and move it in and out so it clears the pipe. Work the nozle back using the same methodology until you get it out of the pipe.
You should then be able to take off the nozzle and flush out the remaining debris with just the hose. Keep flushing it until the water runs clean. 
At first, the debris will shoot all over. Dress accordingly.
Ron


----------



## ibgyahoo (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you, I'll try your advise.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you look from both ends and see how thick the blockage is?
My only concern with blasting it with water is if the blockage is rather thick that it may make it more difficult to dislodge.
You also say that you see tree roots in the drain. Are there many trees adjacent to the line?
It sounds like you may have a cracked line in order for the tree roots in enter it.

If you dislodge it this time how long before the tree roots return and block it again?


----------



## ibgyahoo (Jun 7, 2009)

No, I cannot see the other end. As I mentioned, the underground extension is probably a 100' long and it has couple turns. Also, I thought I told plants roots, not tree roots. May be these roots are from grass or some other plants that coming inside pipes from above ground. I'll try to use a pressure water to flash something out. Even if I'll not be able remove all blockage, but will be able to open it that the rain water will go down, that still would be a progress, better than it is now.
Thank you every body for your advise.:no:


----------

